# Honey from cut outs



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I crushed some honey from a cut out. What I have now is over a gallon of dark honey. It reminds me of Apple Butter. I know some of the honey was this spring, but most of it was last years honey.


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

I did a cut out a few weeks ago. The woman said the hive been there for 3 years that she knew of. I crushed the honey comb and got a gallon and a half of dark, rich flavored honey, some of the best tasting honey I've had so far. The bees are doing great also.


----------

